# I've been through the heartache of infertility, and I want to write about it.



## Joanne29

Dear FF members,
I am very fond of this site as it helped me enormously during the lonely years of infertility. I was one of the lucky ones and am now blessed with two beautiful children. But I have not forgotten the heartache.
I am training to become a freelance journalist and I intend to specialise in writing about infertility. I would really like to share more stories with the wider public, particularly the parents fortunate enough not to have experienced it. Then they might understand why their friend has become withdrawn recently, why they have lost their zest for life a bit, and they might forgive the weak excuses provided for not wanting to visit a friend's newborn....
If you would be willing to discuss your particular situation for future articles, and/or give your opinion on certain treatments, drugs, clinics, etc. then please do get in touch with me. I can assure you that I will provide the utmost sensitivity and confidentiality.
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thank you for taking the time to read this.
Jo x


----------

